# cold smoked cheese with amnps on a 22.5 weber kettle.



## themule69 (Nov 24, 2012)

cold smoked cheese 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 24, 2012





   just before the one hour mark smoke













cold smoked cheese 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 24, 2012


















cold smoked cheese 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 24, 2012


















cold smoked cheese 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 24, 2012






cold smoked cheese on a 22.5" weber kettle using the amnps. 2 sides of the amnps lite using pitmast blend. 34 deg. outside when started. 40 deg when finished. 2 hours. total. checked and turned at 1 hour.

should have tented the amnps. had a little melting. cheese got to soft. has deep grill marks in the colby montery jack with a little melting

 mild chedder a little too soft.

pepper jack looks great.

all of the above were 8 oz. blocks.

large 3 pound block of sharp chedder. might need a little more time.

i would have never expected any melting with only the amnps with 40 deg. outside temp.

will have to try again. i was going to give these for christmas. oh well it will taste good.

just put on the weber with amnps. 34 deg.













cheese smoke 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 24, 2012


















cold smokec cheese 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 24, 2012






amnps after 2 hour smoke. both sides almos burnt up. a couple of drops of melted cheese.













cold smoked amnps 2 hour.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 24, 2012


















cold smoked cheese 2 hour.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 24, 2012






after 2 hour.


----------



## smoke king (Nov 24, 2012)

Give them away for Christmas anyway! They will get past the looks once they taste it.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 24, 2012)

Smoke King said:


> Give them away for Christmas anyway! They will get past the looks once they taste it.


i'm thinking eat them my self and serve them sliced. their is still time for a resmoke. only problem is i have to wait before i eat them. oh well i still have a few chunks left from the last smoke.

as always. keep on smoken.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 24, 2012)

I like your idea about a tent.  What about fitting some sort of baffle between the smoker and food?  Maybe put fire bricks on each side of the smoker and place a pizza pan on the bricks so the smoke rolls around the pan and onto the cheese.  That may reduce the direct heat a bit.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice Color!

TJ


----------



## themule69 (Dec 8, 2012)

ok 2 weeks later. i tasted the cheese.....yummy. smoked more cheese today....50 deg outside. still the weber 22.5 kettle...still the amnps....this time with 1 row lit. for 3 hours....with a tent over the amnps....wish i could remember who's tent design i worked with......sorry i can't give them credit for their design...looks great with good smoke color. now the wait.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






this is the barrowed  tent.













cheese tent.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 8, 2012






tent frame.













DSC00908.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 8, 2012






cheese on the amnps.













smoked cheese 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 8, 2012


















smoked cheese 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 8, 2012






amnps with tent.













smoked cheese 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 8, 2012






cheese after 3 hours smoke with pitmaster pellets.













smoked cheese 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 8, 2012






after 3 hours













smoked cheese 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 8, 2012


----------



## roller (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a real nice cheese smoke..Now for the wait...smoking cheese is my new hobby...


----------



## themule69 (Dec 25, 2012)

CHRISMAS DAY WRAPPED THE CHEESE. I CAN'T BELEIVE I WAITED. WITHOUT A TASTE.

TURNED OUT GREAT.













smoked cheese vac 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2012


















smoked cheese vac 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## deltadude (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats TheMule69, looks like you learned from your first experience and improved on your technique, the results look awesome.

Regarding temp, I just did about same amount of cheese in my MES 40 with only the AMNPS cold smoking, one end lit for 2 hours.  Outside temp was in the 48-50 deg range or slightly lower.  The temp in my MES climbed to 80º, I even used all ice in the water pan above the AMNPS, and my AMNPS has a very heavy duty cover.  The smoke for whatever reason was too strong with Hickory pellets, in fact I opened the smoker the next day, to put the cleaned racks back in, and the smell was the strongest almost creosote smell I have ever had in the smoker.  Normally when I open the door to my MES and if anyone is around they comment how wonderful it smells.  So I have to work on my method.

My cheese sweat very little, ( I read that if it sweats then you are losing flavor), so keeping the temp low is very important.  However I have put cheese in the smoker just so it could melt and the flavor is awesome, so have to experiment more to know for sure.

What did you use to seal each cheese packet?  Brand & Model #?  I don't have a food saver / vacuum packer yet.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 27, 2012)

deltadude said:


> Congrats TheMule69, looks like you learned from your first experience and improved on your technique, the results look awesome.
> 
> Regarding temp, I just did about same amount of cheese in my MES 40 with only the AMNPS cold smoking, one end lit for 2 hours.  Outside temp was in the 48-50 deg range or slightly lower.  The temp in my MES climbed to 80º, I even used all ice in the water pan above the AMNPS, and my AMNPS has a very heavy duty cover.  The smoke for whatever reason was too strong with Hickory pellets, in fact I opened the smoker the next day, to put the cleaned racks back in, and the smell was the strongest almost creosote smell I have ever had in the smoker.  Normally when I open the door to my MES and if anyone is around they comment how wonderful it smells.  So I have to work on my method.
> 
> ...


----------



## themule69 (Dec 28, 2012)

smoked cheese with labels. yum yum great christmas gifts.













cheese vac 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


















cheese vac 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


















cheese vac 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------

